# Benutzer per Shell erstellen incl. Überprüfung



## napsio (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage und zwar soll ich ein Shellscript schreiben, welches mir User unter Linux anlegt. Soweit kein Problem.

Die Probleme die ich habe sind folgende:

Wie frage ich ab ob ein Benutzer bereits existiert?
Wie frage ich ab ob eine Benutzer ID bereits existiert?
Wie frage ich ab ob eine Gruppe bereits existiert?
Wie frage ich ab ob eine Gruppen ID bereits existiert?

Ich hoffe, dass mir dabei jemand helfen kann...Google bringt mich da leider nicht weiter.


----------



## ishino (2. Oktober 2007)

Man könnte auch einfach useradd bzw. groupadd ausführen und wenn sie einen Wert != 0 zurückgeben, dann gab es schon, was man anlegen wollte. Ansonsten einfach in /etc/passwd (bzw. /etc/shadow) und /etc/group grep'en.


----------



## lukelukeluke (4. Oktober 2007)

Damit kannst du prüfen, ob ein Benutzer existiert:


```
USER="webuser"

USERP=`cat /etc/passwd | cut -d ':' -f 1 | grep -x $USER`

if [ "$USER" = "$USERP"  ]
 then
        echo "User exists"
 else
        echo "User doesnt exist"
fi
```

"man cut", "man grep": Mit ändern der Cut-Parameter kannst du die Abfrage auf Gruppen oder IDs umstellen...


----------

